# Wood shower surround idea!



## oilrigger01 (Jan 12, 2013)

I was wanting to do a wood shower surround. I was thinking about putting a deck sealant on some pine 1x and sandwiching them between two pieces of plexiglass. I obviously would need to seal it up but don't quite know how i would do that. I also need some help on how i would attach it to the wall.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is this an outdoor/pool shower or something similar?

I cannot really visualize what you want.

George


----------



## oilrigger01 (Jan 12, 2013)

No it is an indoor tub/shower i would like to use wood for the walls surrounding it but don't want it to rot or warp. I don't want to glue some plastic to the wall and call it good like was previously done. I want something different and i love wood!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I would think if it wasn't an absolutely air tight seal, then moisture and condensation would build up creating mold, like black mold. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## oilrigger01 (Jan 12, 2013)

This is what i have now. The previous owner did not seal anything up very good i ripped the old surround out due to mold behind it.


----------



## harry nuckle (Feb 23, 2012)

Many companys now make wood tiles or tiles that look like wood. I wouldnt use wood for a surround especially a soft wood. You could use teak but the walls would have to be sealed up really well first with a membrane, and it would cost a small fortune.


----------



## oilrigger01 (Jan 12, 2013)

harry nuckle said:


> Many companys now make wood tiles or tiles that look like wood. I wouldnt use wood for a surround especially a soft wood. You could use teak but the walls would have to be sealed up really well first with a membrane, and it would cost a small fortune.


I was considering that as well.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think this idea will give you nothing but trouble but if you are going to do it I wouldn't put the wood between plexiglas. I would think along the lines of making the walls like the hull of a boat and finish the wood with a marine grade varnish. You should probably re-sheetrock the walls first with a water resistant drywall and then cover the walls with a fiberglass re-enforced panel prior to putting the finished wood on. That way you would have a barrier from water if the wood leaks.


----------



## oilrigger01 (Jan 12, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> I think this idea will give you nothing but trouble but if you are going to do it I wouldn't put the wood between plexiglas. I would think along the lines of making the walls like the hull of a boat and finish the wood with a marine grade varnish. You should probably re-sheetrock the walls first with a water resistant drywall and then cover the walls with a fiberglass re-enforced panel prior to putting the finished wood on. That way you would have a barrier from water if the wood leaks.


Yes re sheetrock is the first thing i will do. I think i'm just going to go for the tile. I just tore this off last night and figured it was going to be a nightmare. Were the lath is exposed was all mold. There is also a window in there towards the front that was an exterior wall. I will have to fix this first thing.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I like the wood tiles idea. I have seen them for flooring and they look really good trimmed with some subway tiles. You could do the opposite effect and use teh wood flooring tiles around your tub and some sort of light color ceramic/stone tiles on the floor.

I'm sure, being a woodworker, you want to use wood but it's not very practical unless cost isn't really an issue.

Is there an epoxy that you can use vertically? Then it might be the same concept as countertops.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

Use teak on fiberglass coated drywall.

I would suggest finishing all sides of every board (backs and all end grain) with a couple of coats of marine spar varnish prior to installation. Then install with adhesive so that you aren't running nails through all the boards.

Also, an over-sized vent fan directly above the tub with a dehumidistat so that it turns on automatically when the humidity gets high enough.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

No drywall.....concrete board behind the shower walls.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Look into strand bamboo flooring. That stuff is so dense I doubt it would absorb water. I know someone that used it outdoors and it looks as good as new 3 years down the road


----------



## Rdabney (Feb 19, 2017)

You can seal your shower surround with Redgard then if you can learn how to do shou sugi ban on wood you can then put that wood in your shower surround.... it is the way Japanese treat their wood that they are going to put on the outside of their houses and it last 80years without leaking. I hope that helps and that it will work for you


----------

